# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Προβολέας > [Προβολέας] projector toshiba tdp -s20

## στεφανος μιχαλης

Καλησπέρα,

Εχω τον projector toshiba tdp s20, ο οποίος εδειχνε πως χρειάζετε αλλαγή λαμπας αλλαξα την λάμπα λοιπον και τωρα εχω το εξής πρόβλημα αναβει ο projectoras βλεπω την λαμπα οτι αναβει και μετα απο μερικα δεθτερόλεπτα σβήνει αυτο γένεται 2 τρεις φορες και μετα μου δίνει κοκκινο το led της λαμπας  και κοκκινο το led του power. Αν κάποιος το έχει δει αυτο και παει κάπου το μυαλό του ας μου πει γιατι εχω μπλοκάρει ...

----------


## klik

Το να σβήσει η λάμπα μπορεί να γίνει από υπερθέρμανση (ανεμιστηρες, βρωμα κλπ).
Το να αναβοσβήνει κόκκινο μετά απο ενα-δυο συνεχόμενα αναμματα είναι φυσιολογικο. Πρέπει να κρυώσει η λάμπα για να ξαναανάψει.
 Δες στο ΝΕΤ μήπως πρέπει να πατήσεις κάποιο συνδιασμό πλήκτρων για να μηδενίσεις τον αριθμό ωρών λειτουργίας λάμπας (μερικοί προτζεκτορε έχουν χρονόμετρο που σταματάνε τη λειτουργία μέχρι να αλλάξει λάμπα) - βέβαια θα περίμενα να μην αναβει καθόλου στην περίπτωση αυτή, αλλά έλεγξε το

----------


## στεφανος μιχαλης

απο θέμα βρώμας και τετεια τα εχω δει ειναι jet. τωρα το να σβησει λογο θεροκρασιας επειδη η λάμπα άναψε μερικα δευτερόλεπτα δεν το νομίζω. Θα δω για τον μετρητή δεν πήγε το μυαλό μου εκεί.
 ευχαριστω

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Το να σβήσει η λάμπα μπορεί να γίνει από υπερθέρμανση (ανεμιστηρες, βρωμα κλπ).
> Το να αναβοσβήνει κόκκινο μετά απο ενα-δυο συνεχόμενα αναμματα είναι φυσιολογικο. Πρέπει να κρυώσει η λάμπα για να ξαναανάψει.
>  Δες στο ΝΕΤ μήπως πρέπει να πατήσεις κάποιο συνδιασμό πλήκτρων για να μηδενίσεις τον αριθμό ωρών λειτουργίας λάμπας (μερικοί προτζεκτορε έχουν χρονόμετρο που σταματάνε τη λειτουργία μέχρι να αλλάξει λάμπα) - βέβαια θα περίμενα να μην αναβει καθόλου στην περίπτωση αυτή, αλλά έλεγξε το



ακριβώς  θέλει  reset  αλλιώς  δεν  δουλεύει   αν  δεν  ξέρεις  πώς  γίνεται  γράψε

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

άνοιξε   τoν  κεντρικό  διακόπτη  και κράτα  πατημένα τα  πλήκτρα  power on,menu,input  ταυτόχρνα  3-4  φορές  μέρι να  κάνει  ρεσέτ

----------


## στεφανος μιχαλης

Καλησπέρα Νικο,

Με τετειες συσκευες δεν εχω ασχοληθει καθόλου αλλα αυτο που με προβληματίζει είναι οτι παταω τον διακόπτη να αναψει και εχω ενδείξεις κανονικα η λάμπα ανάβει για μερικά sec και σβήνει η διαδικασια γινεται 2 εως τρεις φορές και μετα οι ενδείξεις που έχω είναι κοκκινο το led λάμπας και κοκκινο το  power και μετα απο λίγο μπαίνει σε stant by με τα fan ναναμενα  και μετα απλά σε stant by. δηλαδη ακολουθή την διαδικασία που γίνεται οταν υπάρχει υπερθέρμαση.. και εχω σκαλώσει λιγο.. μηπως είναι θέμα με τον αισθητήρα θερμοκραίας.

----------


## στεφανος μιχαλης

το είχα βρει τον τρόπο που κάνει reset  αλλά τπτ η κατάσταση παραμένει ακριβώς ίδια.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

θα  κοιτάξω  για  manual

----------


## mystaki g

> θα κοιτάξω για manual


http://monitor.espec.ws/section9/topic134315.html εδω κατι εχει

----------

στεφανος μιχαλης (10-06-12)

----------

